# Scumble



## DomValente (27 Aug 2006)

Thanks Scrit for putting me on the right track.
Have found Scumble or at least a brand called Polyvine acrylic scumble glaze but no information as to what it does except what it says on the advertising blurb, " Polyvine Acrylic Scumble glaze 
Acrylic Scumble is a clear water-based transparent glaze coloured with Polyvine Colourisers. Acrylic Scumble dries to a durable water-resistant finish and does not age or yellow. It provides up to 1 hour working time. " 
Any ideas as to what polyvine colourisers are and what they do?
DOM


----------



## jasonB (27 Aug 2006)

The colourizers are small bottles of coloured transparent pigment that are mixed with the scumble to tint it, you can't use anything else with the polyvine scumble.

I would think you are better off with an oil based scumble as it will be more compatible with the other finishes and you can tint it with oil based paints and artists oil colours, as scrit says ratcliffes is a good one. The other advantage is that it has a slightly longer working time, the Polyvine can go off a bit too quickly, they do make a slower setting one called tropical scumble or something like that.

If you have a Brewers paint suppliers near you they should have both types in stock.

Jason


----------



## Scrit (27 Aug 2006)

As Jason says, the oil based scumble is somewhat slower drying and ordinary artists oil colours (earth pigments: ochre, burnt ochre, sienna, burnt sienne, umber, burnt umber, etc) can be used to tint it. The Ratcliffe's stuff is heavier and darker (more "yellow") and will "age" quicker. I can't find Ratcliffe's full address (mainly because I've inly ever collected), but Bollom & Keeps are now just J. W. Bollom (BTW they own Mylands as well):

J.W Bollom & Co. Ltd
P.O Box 78
Croydon Road
Beckenham
Kent
BR3 4BL 
Tel: 0845 6012905 

Scrit


----------



## DomValente (28 Aug 2006)

Scrit And Jason, thank you.
Now you describe it I seem to recall a chap at The Christchurch(Oxford) using this on the choir.
Will give it a go.
As you say Scrit "Semper in excretia......". But as The Beatles said "I get by with a little help from my friends"

Thank You
Dom


----------

